

Imation Wireless Hard Drive - insomniamg
http://crenk.com/imation-wireless-hard-drive/

======
aurora72
That's a redundant product if you consider that every laptop owner's got
wireless connection and one more computer with a large harddisk connected to
LAN and/or an external harddisk with an ethernet connection. I wonder who will
ever buy it at 450$

